
Accepting EMV and NFC payments with your Stripe account and payworks - andreeafintoc
https://medium.com/payworks-blog/accept-emv-nfc-payments-using-payworks-and-your-stripe-account-70a5d52fff2#.2kykzb8ed
======
tpae
"If you provide a cashier system or POS application to merchants, integrating
a card reader into your app and making sure the payment runs through smoothly
used to be a painful process."

Agree with that!

------
saloqin
I am a bit sceptical of this whole "omni-channel" buzz. I haven't yet seen it
deliver real value to merchants. Maybe Stripe can change that.

~~~
kobreu
Look at what Shopify does. They provide an online Shop, but you can also run
your store with it. This is totally killing existing players at the point of
sale

------
schickling
This is amazing! Finally payment systems are getting easier to integrate!

~~~
andreeafintoc
Thanks a lot. We're pretty excited about it.

